# Crossfire cfz2r crossover? PLEASE



## Legacy (May 8, 2010)

_*I have a crossfire cfx2r 2 way electronic crossover. The guy at the stereo shop never got my bass knob for me. I am real happy with the 45 hz 10 times boost and the ability to switch it 180 degrees. I have really liked this for my subs along with amp gain it extremely has ability to enhance the drive of my low end. My question is are bass control knobs universal as I cannot find a knob for this and it seems I cannot find a crossfire website.
I am hoping any other audio enthusiast or maybe retailer/installer could help me with some information please*_.


----------



## Legacy (May 8, 2010)

*I have a crossfire cfx2r 2 way electronic crossover. The guy at the stereo shop never got my bass knob for me. I am real happy with the 45 hz 10 times boost and the ability to switch it 180 degrees. I have really liked this for my subs along with amp gain it extremely has ability to enhance the drive of my low end. My question is are bass control knobs universal as I cannot find a knob for this and it seems I cannot find a crossfire website.
I am hoping any other audio enthusiast or maybe retailer/installer could help me with some information please.*


----------

